# Rotis Chicken



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2006)

Doing a Rotis chicken with Tsunami Spin Rub from Dizzy Pig.  Packed the inside with onion, garlic, and celery.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Doing a Rotis chicken with Tsunami Spin Rub from Dizzy Pig.  Packed the inside with onion, garlic, and celery.  I'll keep you posted.


What are you cooking that on Bill?  Grill and rotis type.  I've been looking for those type of prongs to replace those on my Weber.  Chicken is lookin' good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Bill TGG that's why Gary only invited me over for the tri tip, because you never invite us!  That chicken's looking good!  I have some of that Tsunami Rub and it's purdy darn good!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 8, 2006)

that bird looks good... and what a combination.. I WISH I'D THOUGHT OF THAT!!


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

Bird came out nice. Did you eat the stuffing, or was that just for flavor?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Bird came out nice. Did you eat the stuffing, or was that just for flavor?



Hey GH, I'm not being a smart ass, but the bird wasn't done in that pic!  8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":1844v4mj]Bird came out nice. Did you eat the stuffing, or was that just for flavor?



Hey GH, I'm not being a smart ass, but the bird wasn't done in that pic!  8-[[/quote:1844v4mj]
No prob..I am reading this in my car at work. I didn't hit the bigger pic. Looked like it was done in the post


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2006)

Okay, a big thanks to Gary for the idea.  The bird was very, very moist.  I did have a flare up on the gasser so the outside did not look that great.  Loved the flavor.  The stuffing was just for to keep the inside moist.  I think that I will take ALL the left overs and make a chicken soup tomorrow.

The sides included garlic mashers and fried squash.  Sorry no pics of the sides.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":w5r7q3pe][quote="Green Hornet":w5r7q3pe]Bird came out nice. Did you eat the stuffing, or was that just for flavor?



Hey GH, I'm not being a smart ass, but the bird wasn't done in that pic!  8-[[/quote:w5r7q3pe]
No prob..I am reading this in my car at work. I didn't hit the bigger pic. Looked like it was done in the post [/quote:w5r7q3pe]

Law enforcement at its finest! 5 guys went speeding by him and the local bank was just robbed! Nice chicken he says to Bill! LOL #-o


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

It is not like I am paid on commission or anything  
I can type and drive at the same time...no problem :!: 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I hit a tree!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> It is not like I am paid on commission or anything
> I can type and drive at the same time...no problem :!:
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I hit a tree!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> It is not like I am paid on commission or anything
> I can type and drive at the same time...no problem :!:
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I hit a tree!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here in NY, we can't even use a cell phone while driving but coppers, well, they can do anything they damn well please!    :hide:


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

We are multi-taskers :!: 
Drives my wife nuts when we are driving. I am always looking around and stuff. She thinks they sent us to some special school to drive like that!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> We are multi-taskers :!:
> Drives my wife nuts when we are driving. I am always looking around and stuff. She thinks they sent us to some special school to drive like that!


LOL!  I saw one of you multitaskers rear-end another car while typing on a laptop.  :grin:  And that was in Orlando.  I know you guys do pretty damn good 99.99% of the time but, it's that 0.01% that people remember.... #-o 

Keep up the good work!  What you guys do makes me proud to be an American!


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> It is not like I am paid on commission or anything
> I can type and drive at the same time...no problem :!:
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I hit a tree!!!!!!!!!!!!


You okay GH?
If you have the dash cam, post 'em up :!:


----------



## john pen (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Here in NY, we can't even use a cell phone while driving but coppers, well, they can do anything they damn well please!    :hide:



Ya.....like he said...lol


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2ztcrx7u]
> Here in NY, we can't even use a cell phone while driving but coppers, well, they can do anything they damn well please!    :hide:



Ya.....like he said...lol[/quote:2ztcrx7u]
That's what I thought...


----------

